# Help Date This Merckx



## paramountz (Mar 10, 2004)

Can you guys help me date this Merckx? Also Model and any other info would help. Thanks Steve


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

my 0.01

Brakes Campy Chorus or Athena monoplanar from around 89-91
The crank appears to be campy super record
Your front hub (Mavic) has a mavic nut and what appears to be a campy skewer.
I've got 2 sets of these hubs. Smoothest hub I've felt. One of my rear axles got bent.
Headset looks similar to my Stronglight Delta. Roller bearings &light. A nice no-nonsense headset. See what it says.

I'm no Merckx expert but based on the frame styling of what i remember from the 86-88 performance catalogs I'd guess this is slightly older maybe 84. It probably Columbus tubing. Does it say "SLX" on the columbus sticker? or nothing (then prob SL).

lets see what the experts have to say. Close ups of the smaller frame stickers may help identify better.

in looking at the bike again I don't see a Columbus sticker in the usually spot (seattube) so I don't know.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'm thinking late 80's*

just from what I can tell


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah, I just noticed the internal routing of the rear brake cable. That says late 80s to me also. The "Eddy Merckx" on the downtubes appears more retro than Late 80's. I ain't no Merckx Expert. Those are some type of Campy Aero rims....


----------



## paramountz (Mar 10, 2004)

*Thanks for the replys*

The rims are Campy Strada Hardox? Its strange with the rims, flat spokes and Mavic hubs they seem like really old Ksyrium's. What a strange bike.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

definitely a hodgepodge of parts spread over a few years but they are good, solid parts that should give you years of enjoyment...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yeah but in the late 80's*

they went back to the original Faema era stckers.(which is what those are) 70's and 80's bikes mostly had the Molteni Era look and then later they went back to that earlier vibe.
Later in the 90's came the baloon letters


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

The rear spacing will probably be 126mm instead of the more recent 130mm. Which makes the frame pre-1988-89. It's probably earlier if it's SL, because it came first, or a little later if it's SLX, but there was some overlap as makers were using both in thier lineups at the time. That's the eariler script type decals, but as was mentioned, it may or may not mean much, as they did some "retro" schemes along the way.

The brakes are definately Chorus monoplanars, which are from the 88-91 era. Those Mavic hubs are 85-87ish as are the rims. The crank pre-dates all this stuff. Super Record would be pre-1985. The Ergo levers and rear derailuer are some lower level Campy and more recent stuff and probably added later. Ergos would be 1992 or after.

Does the frame have any serial numbers on it? That would be the only definitive way to ID it.

brewster


----------

